# Where To Buy Piranhas Other Than Red Belly In Ontario?



## imanubnoob (Feb 14, 2011)

Been calling big als around the Toronto area. I want a rhom or Sanchezi as a baby. Unfortunately aquascape doesn't ship to Canada and I'm not sure the laws on importing if I shipped to the states. Any info would be great


----------



## db04ph (Jan 27, 2009)

Dragons aquarium in Mississauga has best piranha selection.


----------



## Sanchezi (Apr 17, 2007)

Most of the piranha at Dragon aquarium have been there for over 2 years...and are pretty much growth stunted...i drive by there at least once a week...and they are always the same fish in the same small containers..
True they have an assortment of piranha species...but they are underfed and over priced...but feel free to see for yourself....your best place is either Kijiji, Big als Mississauga/Brampton/Hamilton...these places sometimes have great piranha for sale that where traded in from previous keepers..


----------



## FiyaWata (Apr 26, 2014)

Big al's has different breeds from time to time I got my mac at about 2.5 inches, he still had juvi spots. It helps if you can check a few different locations.


----------



## imanubnoob (Feb 14, 2011)

Thanks for the input guys! Came to the conclusion shipping to Detroit from aquascape was easier! Got two rhom juvies


----------



## FiyaWata (Apr 26, 2014)

Nice


----------



## bcp0715 (Aug 26, 2011)

ah i would sell you mine, but i saw this too late. he's about 4 inches big. Wouldn't mind going back to a Tiger Oscar.


----------

